# Freestyle brags



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, today we were entered in three classes and went three for three - Alice - first time in Intermediate earned Sassy Senior leg (second place) Ray got his first beginner Heelwork to Music leg and finished his Novice MF title (both third places)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats I know nothing about MF but it looks like fun.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ray finished his Beginner Heelwork to Music yesterday - so two new titles for the Boy (who's been out for almost 2 years with broken leg problems) He gimped a bit but so did I. Moved him up to Intermediate, and just missed qualifying for that class. And poor Alice - my balance is a bit dangerous if I'm not walking straight forward, and it scares her when I do a flying face plant or start to wobble. For some reason I was very wobbly for her routine yesterday - but she stayed engaged and worked very hard including reinventing about half the routine! And also almost Qed in Intermedite. Also won "Best Costume" and "Best use of Bling" on Friday and "Best Costume" again on Saturday and the "Judge's Choice Award" Which was quite an honor. Should have photos soon. And FINALLY have some decent pictures of the Harry Potter routine


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like everyone had a great time (except the balance issues - yikes!). Congratulations on the new titles and placements.

You don't take your training show on the road, do you?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great time (except the balance issues - yikes!). Congratulations on the new titles and placements.
> 
> You don't take your training show on the road, do you?


I'm exhausted from just taking it to Tulsa!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, congrats!!!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> Should have photos soon.


Eagerly awaiting.

In the meantime ... a big "WOO HOO" for the entire Pawz crew !!! :clap2: way to go !!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I love hearing about this stuff... Huge congrats for your wins and titles! Can't wait for pics, too


----------

